# Old Va boy here



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello, just joined up looking for someone to "talk turkey with". Love to chase the big birds in the spring! If I'm not chasing turkeys you can find me getting ready for the ducks and geese :beer: 
Hope you guys are getting ready as we are officially counting down here in Va. :roll: April12th, you will find me in turkey woods!!!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome, It's April 12 here in KY as well and I'm counting the days. But then again I start the count down as soon as bow season goes out in mid January.


----------



## cut_un (Mar 2, 2008)

I hear ya brother, I don't lay the gun down til the middle of Feb as I'm still chasing the black necks here in Va. but like you, I start to think about it early :roll: then it's "the waiting game" :eyeroll:


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

me and my bro have already been out scouting for turkeys here in SD we seen a ****aight...... :bartime:


----------



## GOBBLER12 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep boys, if you listen real close you can feel the ground already shakin... Joseph how are the Arrows doing in hoops this yr? I grew up back there, and do they finally have turkeys in Eastern SD? Off to get ready for my trip to OK april 5th, then the black hills the middle of april. No sleep for me until the end of may.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

alright...yeah over by marvin they have quite a few......who are you gobbler12


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

cut_un hello. Love to talk turkey, duck, and goose. You've got a lot of birds in your neck of the woods eh?

I saw about 20 this morning here in ND. Still flocked up here. -1 this morning with a twenty below windchill.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah there are alot of pheasents down here......I saw about 15 this morning but now it is snowing out and about 20 degrees out.....


----------

